# EA including microtransactions in all games



## Hunted by sister (Mar 1, 2013)

> You can expect to see more microtransactions like those found in Dead Space 3. According to Electronic Arts CFO Blake Jorgensen, the company has decided to build some aspect of small convenience payments into all of its games going forward.
> 
> Presenting at the Morgan Stanley Technology, Media & Telecom Conference, Jorgensen talked about digital sales of games and content. "The next and much bigger piece is microtransactions within games," he said. "We're building into all of our games the ability to pay for things along the way, either to get to a higher level, to buy a new character, to buy a truck, a gun, whatever it might be, *and consumers are enjoying and embracing that way of the business*."
> 
> Jorgensen did note, though, that the success of the microtransaction model is very much based on the game itself. "So The Simpsons [Tapped Out], for example, is a free-to-play game, leverages, obviously, The Simpsons TV show, and you pay all along the way. Last quarter, we did over $25 million in Simpsons business alone," he said. "So there's an opportunity there, probably smaller opportunity on a per title basis than something like a FIFA or a Battlefield."




Well, have fun riding dicks, EA fans.




//HbS


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2013)

And no one was surprised.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 1, 2013)

Read the bold part. Damn that's bullshit.

//HbS


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2013)

They're looking at one market (the free-to-play games that are so popular on PCs and mobile devices) and trying to use the environment there to justify the use of microtransactions in another (the pay-to-play PC/console market). It's not that surprising.

Traditional gamers (I prefer that term to "hardcore") aren't worth as much any more. I started playing Uncharted 3's multiplayer again a few days ago when I heard it was going free-to-play, since I figured it would mean an influx of new players and more matches, but even that is heavily focused on microtransactions now and from what I can tell a lot of the microtransactions were there before the multiplayer went free-to-play.

I wouldn't mind so much if it was simply allowing you to purchase items instead of unlocking them the usual way, but there are dozens of hats that actually provide benefits and none of them can be unlocked without paying for them and there's even a Tournament Ticket system that's horribly rigged (basically everything you can win with a tournament ticket is both temporary and purely cosmetic, lasting a week I think before it disappears, and the ten free tickets you get each week will never earn you enough points to redeem anything worthwhile).

Dead Space 3 actually handled the microtransactions well. If EA was sensible enough to continue using microtransactions the way they did in that game, where they're unobtrusive and have no actual effect on the game besides unlocking things quicker, I wouldn't actually mind at all... But this is EA we're talking about, so any hope of that is slim.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 1, 2013)

> "*We're building into all of our games the ability to pay for things along the way, either to get to a higher level,* to buy a new character, to buy a truck, a gun, whatever it might be



there you have it, you gonna pay $69.99 for the first 3 or 4 levels/acts of the game.

Want the rest?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 1, 2013)

And people are just taking it up the ass. Especially our forum's EA defender person.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 1, 2013)

B-b-b-b-but it's optional! They're not being greedy assholes at all, you guys!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah, man! And I'm sure that they will never, ever put in microtransactions that aren't cosmetic or unobtrusive! Trust them!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 1, 2013)

Obviously, since they've *never* done that kind of atrocity before!

//HbS


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2013)

Optional lol

Like that matters when EA is subtlety influencing the consumer into spending whatever money they have left in their checks.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 1, 2013)

People are interested in EA games?


----------



## dream (Mar 1, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> And people are just taking it up the ass.



As long as gamers can play the games they don't care if they are taking it up the ass. 

Anyways, I hate that EA is doing this though it really is no surprise.  Oh well, I guess I won't be buying EA games.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 1, 2013)

Microtransactions in paid games.

Why did I live to see this?

/wrist


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Microtransactions in paid games.
> 
> Why did I live to see this?
> 
> /wrist



I blame the internet.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 1, 2013)

It's because Goobers will pay for it.

The average, level-headed gamer isn't retarded and won't buy into this.  The rest of the gaming community, however, is perfectly fine paying for things in a game you've already paid for.


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2013)

I blame casuals who don't have free time and like the game to play itself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2013)

Well gotta make up for that lost money in the form of used games and piracy






Naruto said:


> Microtransactions in paid games.
> 
> Why did I live to see this?
> 
> /wrist



EA makes people wanna kill themselves? This has to be new information.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 1, 2013)

Well nobody is forcing people to buy EA games. If you don't like what they are doing don't force it.

It seems like this generation will also be filled with incomplete games.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 1, 2013)

Then, they will qq why people dont buy their games, they will continue to fuck up franchises  like CNC   then destroy anything good they once made.
Fuck you EA, i hope you go bankrupt and your shitty origin servers explode.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 1, 2013)

well from CliffB's tumblr


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2013)

Cliffy B using Valve as a red herring lol

Both business practices are terrible asswipe.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 2, 2013)

Here is whats going to happen:

1. Pay $1 to unlocking create user profile

2. Pay $1 to unlock singleplayer mode

3. Pay $1 to unlock Options

4. Pay $2 to unlock multiplayer mode for 30days

5. Pay $1.99 to unlock your first weapon on singleplayer mode (pistol)

6. Pay $40 for season pass and get all remaining chapters for singleplayer story mode as DLC

7. Pay $10 for true ending

And so on. Every single thing on the game has its own price tag. Anonymous should hack this company and corrupt their system and all their hardware. And steal all their ccs. Fuck you EA.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 2, 2013)

...And Cliff B is full of bullshit, but that's not surprising since he's behind the Gears of War series. EA won't get a single dime out of me when it comes to microtransactions, but the saddest part is that all these idiots are sucking EA's cock like it's the biggest dick in the world. This new generation of gamers needs a good ass-whooping.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 2, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> This new generation of gamers needs a good ass-whooping.



We need to find a way to force them to play nothing but ghosts and goblins..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 2, 2013)

Cliffy B is no longer the man whose opinion is valuable, he wasn't that for years now.

//HbS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8E-2J5H0Nc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 2, 2013)

lolEA

very lol

lolpiddy lollol


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 8, 2013)

EA has backed out from the *all* games statement to just *all mobile *games. Someone is scared of bad rep. But for god's sake, all means all, learn speaking English.

.... though this backing out is most likely a lie, since that original statement came out on a business *business *meeting, and not a public trade show etc.

//HbS


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2013)

is that a summary of next-gen?


----------



## DedValve (Mar 9, 2013)

Does Tetris AnWhere come with a season pass? I wanna get in on dat dlc. 

Also EA backtracking like no tomorrow.


----------

